# Light snapper plastics rod



## Sam101 (Apr 28, 2009)

Hi guys im looking at purchasing a good light rod that will be capable of tackling inshore snapper ass well as a host of other small species on softplastics

I allready own a shimano sustain 2500 and have put 10 pound suffix matrix pro braid on it.

Looking at spending around 150$
Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated!

Cheers,
Sam


----------



## diabolical (Mar 30, 2008)

Diawa Tierra for my money $155. 6-10lb or 8-14lb, 7' 1or2 piece.


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

I also have (2) Daiwa Tierras - and really like them. Can certainly recommend them. A cheaper option to consider is a Silstar Crytal Blue Powertip spin rod - around $100 for 6'6" 3-6 kg. I've not got one, but they have a good reputation and can take plenty of rough treatment.


----------



## feelfree09 (May 5, 2009)

3-5kg shimano raider, pflueger trion, daiwa tierra, not sure if there is a 3-5kg berkely dropshot? or if looking for slightly heavier go same models but in 4-7kg or similar. cheers


----------



## Shufoy (May 28, 2008)

Penn Tournament Pinpoint 3-6kg, i have had one for ages and they are an excellent rod. Would fit in your budget i would think.


----------



## Sam101 (Apr 28, 2009)

diabolical said:


> Diawa Tierra for my money $155. 6-10lb or 8-14lb, 7' 1or2 piece.


Hi diaboical do you have the old tierras with cork gris or the new ones with eva foam?
which would you reommend


----------



## tryto2fish (Nov 14, 2008)

the eva ones seems better in terms of fittings.


----------



## diabolical (Mar 30, 2008)

The cork grips were made obsolete when the EVA grips were introduced. I had a choice of both and prefer cork in light rods.
The cork grip on mine does have quite alot of filler in the cork and it seems Daiwa are keen to avoid the problems Shimano had with its Raider rods by swapping over to EVA. Top little rod reguardless of what grip is on it. Only one issue with it that I had to fix was sloppy finish on the binding on the main stripper guide, my fault for not checking the rod in the shop close enough.


----------



## jaredluke (Nov 23, 2007)

I'd go with a pflueger trion I've oly ever heard good things about them.


----------



## zipper (Feb 27, 2008)

i've got a trion. infact i have 2  they are great rods for the price. get one and you wont regret it


----------



## tomca (Dec 1, 2007)

bang for buck, I'm fast becoming the pfluger fan too. Even the fly rod they make is pretty good for the money.


----------



## Sam101 (Apr 28, 2009)

So do you guys reckon the trions the go? ;-) 
I think ill either get a trion or a TD tierra

Which one would be better?

Thanks for the help 
Cheers,
Sam


----------



## Saltiga5 (May 15, 2009)

Hey,
I am also looking for a 4-8lb rod for light plastics.

Been thinking either:

*Daiwa Tierra 4-8lb* or
http://www.daiwafishing.com.au/daiwa.cf ... t=tdtierra

*Pflueger Trion Tournament 1pc 2.15m/7'2''2-5kgL Spin*
http://www.purefishing.com.au/rods/pflu ... ament-rod/

I'll have to play with them both.


----------



## Sam101 (Apr 28, 2009)

Hi Saltiga 5,

Love the look of that trion tournament ,  
How much does it retail for?
Do you know where to order or buy one from?

cheers,
Sam


----------



## Saltiga5 (May 15, 2009)

Hi,
I'm not sure yet i'm guessing around $130-$150 for the Pflueger Trion.
Ill either get that or the Tierra.


----------



## zipper (Feb 27, 2008)

pflueger trion is $100-$130 depending on where you shop. as soon as my old trion breaks i am going to replace it with the new version one 8)


----------



## Marty75 (Oct 23, 2007)

I'm happy with my Okuma Trinus rod. Around $150 as well. Comes in a 4-7kg model which might be OK for snapper.

Marty


----------

